
How lifelong learning spaces at work kill enterprise status quo - jaimegrau
https://medium.com/@crammut/the-crammut-manifesto-how-lifelong-learning-spaces-at-work-kill-enterprise-status-quo-98cd0f645779
======
mtatay
Couldn't agree more! This new generation of companies really needs to speed up
their game if they want to compete with big companies

